# Sorry ive been so quite ladies!!



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies   sorry ive been so absent from the boards the last 3 months.

Have had a break from all fertility treatment and have just been getting accupuncture.

But guess what i found out today? WE ARE PREGNANT!!!! naturally.. ! Cnat F**kn believe it. so stocked. so early too but we are crossing our fingers. My hormone levels were only 4 on monday, then 3 days later were up to 86!!! Doc said its a great massive jump. hopefully i can continue to post good news on here.


Baby dust to you all and good luck .

Em xxxx


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Emily    what wonderful news.  Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months

love suexxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Emily  that's great news! Well done and many coingrats!   

You're the 2nd Ex Clomid girl to get a BFP this week..  heres to a happy & healthy 8 months Xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations Emily.  Brilliant news.

Wow, this chinese lady you have been seeing must be amazing.  You'll have to share her secrets with us.


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Em......... me olde cycle buddy!!!!!

    
                      CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!  
     
       
     
     
    

I am absolutely delighted for you honey!!! 
Really wishing you a  happy helathy pregnancy.
Has it sunk in yet
T xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Em!!!!!!!!!!!!

*OMG congratulations!!!!!!!!!*

I can't believe it!

I was just thinking about you on Saturday, wondering how your Chinese tx was going - now here you are with a natural  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done to you and your DH  This is such great news          

xoxoxo

(p.s. Can you tell us the name of the miracle herbs you were taking??!!!)


----------



## stavie (Jun 15, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!
Lovely to hear a    
Take care of yourself.
Stavie xxx


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Emily - big congrats hun, wishing you a healthy and happy nine months


----------



## NG (Feb 17, 2009)

congratulations Emily


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

hi em..congratulations hun                             

wot chinease tx were you on please let us all no?  cu xxxxxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks so  much guys =) we are so happy. i still cant belive it. 

I had stopped the chinese medicine after 2 days cos the side effects for me were shocking. But i continued with the accupuncture. she said on my last visit i dont think its working you havent started a cycle and i dont want to get your hopes up. Then i went for a blood test before i started clomid again and yup we have a little bean!!

So its true, it happens when you dont think about it. I ahve only ever ovulated on my own 1ce before and this time it was a little miracle. I wasnt thinking about anything, not charting or checking mucous. Just BD'd because we wanted to!

Thank you so much i am still on cloud 9 at the moment. got another check up today then gotta choose a OB/GYN to manage the pregnancy. So far i have been eating the strangest food. doc thinks i may be further along than what we all think.. so the scan will show that.

Thank you guys , and try accupuncture with a few months off clomid!

Em & beany baby xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Congratulations Emily on your BFP

Nikki xx


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Hooray for your ^bfp^ and mine  

Fingers crossed for us....   

I was having a break from ttc too.....I prescribe for all of you to give up ttc'ing and have BMS when you feel like it!

Easier said than done, I know, but maybe there is something in it when people say "don't think about it too much"

Keep the faith everyone.....it WILL happen!


----------

